# Gespaltene Persönlichkeiten - 6x



## Karrel (5 Jan. 2009)

Adolf Hitler + Arnold Schwarzenegger





Barack Obama + George Bush





Freddy Krueger + Osama Bin Laden





Jimi Hendrix + Tupac Shakur





Joseph Stalin + Vladimir Putin





Marilyn Monroe + Mona Lisa


Probierts doch auch mal selbst auf: http://www.morphthing.com/

Und auch hier posten!!!!!!!!​
Freu mich schon auf eure erfindungen!


----------



## astrosfan (5 Jan. 2009)

Marilyn Monroe + Michael Jackson





Hayden Christensen + Hayden Panettiere





Pierce Brosnan + Adolf Hitler





Tupac + Yoda





Stalin + Saddam


----------



## Punisher (6 Apr. 2011)

Danke von mir beiden


----------



## posemuckel (6 Apr. 2011)

Super.


----------



## UTux (6 Apr. 2011)

Ich bin schizophren, aber es macht uns nichts mehr aus! 

:thx: für die Bilder.


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Aug. 2011)

hab gerade Justin Bieber mit Paris Hilton kombiniert..
schaut immer noch aus wie Justin Bieber


----------



## trostberger (8 Aug. 2011)

ha ha ha. finde ich echt super. 




Karrel schrieb:


> Adolf Hitler + Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

